# Gus, didn't even get to see your first Birthday..



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

As per rescue policy, his momma had to have him neutered very young... He died during surgery. He was the lucky one she was going to keep. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/132985-puppies-being-born-6.html


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Gus. My condolences to the furparent.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

poor baby. my condolences too.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahhh poor baby  so sad wasn't he WAY WAY to young to be fixed? I would not be cofterbul fixing a pup under 6 months. :hug: to fur and non fur parents. RIP lil GUS!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

That is too young to be neutered. My friend adopted a GSD mix from a shelter and the on site vet said he puts "testicles not yet descended" to delay the neuter to 6-8 months. Every now and then you run into someone that knows what the right thing to do is and knows the system is wrong (btw, she took him in at 7 months for his neuter). I am so sorry the system failed this puppy!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor puppy! RIP Gus.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

oh my gosh. thats so sad. He was beautiful!!!!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww what a sweet pup he was, so sorry he is gone. It happens sometimes whether the pup is 8 weeks or 8 months. 

Anesthesia for anything is always a risk - an adult dog could die during a dental even.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Its nice that rescues try and save these lives and prevent overpopulation...but that's just plain unnecessary...sign a contract...offer free spay at the proper age....that young??? That's just going to mess up mental development of any normal dog in general...welcome back to death row...if you HAVE to do it young...6 mo...at least...this is truly depressing...

its sad that someone who KNOWS what that does to dogs would do that


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> Its nice that rescues try and save these lives and prevent overpopulation...but that's just plain unnecessary...sign a contract...offer free spay at the proper age....that young??? That's just going to mess up mental development of any normal dog in general...welcome back to death row...if you HAVE to do it young...6 mo...at least...this is truly depressing...
> 
> its sad that someone who KNOWS what that does to dogs would do that


Problem is that rescues and shelters know exactly what they are doing with this policy, and know it's worth the risk on the front end with the spay/neuter for a puppy. Because these are EXACTLY the same people putting down happy and healthy older puppies and adult dogs because there are just not enough homes in the USA for all the unresponsible breeding that takes place.

I know they take the risk of some puppies having problems with the surgery, cause it's sure to mean THAT dog isn't the proud mom/dad of possibly dozens of future irresponsible breedings and to be added to the current over population of pets in the USA.

If all the pet owners in the USA were responsible and millions of unwanted dogs (happy and healthy for many of them) weren't having to be killed every year as it is, then the decisions shelters and rescues have to make would be more flexible.

Just because many of us ARE responsible and able to keep our dogs intact to get older before spay/neuter......... this clearly is NOT what is going on for too many others.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Gus.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwwwww so adorable and so sad  RIP lil Gus


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP darling Gus.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Problem is that rescues and shelters know exactly what they are doing with this policy, and know it's worth the risk on the front end with the spay/neuter for a puppy. Because these are EXACTLY the same people putting down happy and healthy older puppies and adult dogs because there are just not enough homes in the USA for all the unresponsible breeding that takes place.
> 
> I know they take the risk of some puppies having problems with the surgery, cause it's sure to mean THAT dog isn't the proud mom/dad of possibly dozens of future irresponsible breedings and to be added to the current over population of pets in the USA.
> 
> ...


sigh...its just so sad...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

still, it is irresponsible to neuter a dog that young. Especially if you know what it does to dogs and can kill them in the process. It doesn't make them better than anyone else and it's cruelty in my book. They killed him, plain and simple.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They didn't kill him. Whoever allowed his mother to get pregnant, resulting in his birth set this whole thing in motion. When you are the one making the decisions which dog to save, and which dogs, by matter of fact will die because you cannot help them, then you can do what you want. Because rescues have to do this every day - watch dogs die that they cannot help, and saying things like that does not help. It's not theoretical, it's actual. I know you love animals, and understand being upset, but MaggieRoseLee really explained it well. 

A puppy or dog can die during anesthesia anytime like Michelle said. A good physical exam, pre-anesthetic bloodwork, fluids, knowledge of and testing for bleeding disorders, knowing what breeds have problems with which anesthesia, use of monitoring equipment during surgery, all play a part in any procedure. We don't know all or any of this with this puppy so can't say why a surgery that thousands of puppies have done did not work with him. 

I am sorry for his loss - each life is sacred. Including each of the millions who die each year in this country never having known love or care, or who had it once, and then were left behind for whatever reason.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I understand very well where you are all coming from but in this case I have a different opinion. I think they should at least wait until they are old enough to go through with it. I know that pets can always die from anesthesia, humans can do. It's always a gamble but to neuter puppies THAT young is an unnecessary risk to take. 

They could always have a die-hard contract and have them neutered once they are old enough. It's just irresponsible to have them go through anesthesia at that age. They could have waited at least a little longer. Come on, would you, PERSONALLY, have a puppy neutered at that age? Undergoing the risk of anesthesia? 

How many of you have preached yourself to wait until they are old enough but just because they are shelters it's okay? :help:

Anyhow, I don't want to turn this into a debate. 

The poor puppy is the only loser here..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A contract is not effective birth control. I was at the vet talking to a GSD breeder who was contacted by someone with a female on a spay contract, looking to breed her. He refused - but I am sure they found their match yahoo to do it. There is a litter of puppies on this board because the mom was sent home unspayed. I have two dogs who were pediatric speuters - earlier than Gus by a month. It is just as risky as any other surgery. People who continue to criticize the rescue, who has done nothing wrong, but tried to clean up other peoples' messes day in and day out create a debate. I will not sit here quietly and have this rescue be criticized for fulfilling their mission and following their code of ethics. They feel badly enough as it is. 

So I thank them for what they've done for this mom and pups and again, condolences to his forever mom.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well... while I highly respect shelters, with this one particular case I have to agree to disagree and I will disagree with every shelter out there that gets them neutered that young.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The problem is...it's impossible to enforce spay/neuter contracts...people say they will do it...many are even made to put down a deposit...and can you believe it...many don't bother anyway. I can't tell you how many returns to the shelter I see...years later...that went out on a contract...and come back unspayed/unneutered. I know of a family right now that adopted a pup from the shelter with a contract...dog is unspayed...and they are actively looking to find a male to breed her. 

I can't tell you how many emails I get a day...full of beautiful healthy puppies and kittens...that can't be saved...that will die...because there is just no room. It would make you sick. I'd be happy to add someone to my emails so that they could see how totally hopeless it is out there. I can understand that the shelters and rescues have no choice. A major portion of this society is not responsible.

Excellent posts Maggie and Jean.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

RIP sweet Gus...you were very loved


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Boy, I really didn't want Gus's memorial to turn into a debate.
I understand shelters neutering pups early. I just think it's a shame this boy had to pay for other's irresponsibility. The people who let Olive breed, in her sick, emaciated state, and then dump her at a shelter are the only ones at fault here...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Gus, his mommy, and his owners other dog...



















Gus and his big sister...


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I'm crying now. HE WAS JUST SOOO **** CUTE! Poor Gus. I am so sorry your life ended so soon...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

R.I.P. little Gus. The system failed you soooo much.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww he was so adorable, I love the markings on his face. Looks like he was a sweetie. I feel so bad for his adoptive mom.


----------

